# Brown spots on seedling leaves! Help!



## jollygreengiant (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello everyone thanks for stopping by to take a look. 

This baby is just over 2 weeks old and I just noticed that it is developing brown spots. Normally if I see anything like this I just toss the plant but this one is a Haze seed from Sativa seeds one of only 2 surviving seeds from the batch. 2/10 germ rate sucks but that's for another thread. 

Anywho, the pics are below. Please help! I don't want it to infect the other babies. Thanks in advance! :ccc:

edit: Just realized I forgot some details. Lighting is a T5 florescent with Veggie bulbs. I HAVE had mold and other disease problems in the past but I recently did a serious cleaning with bleach and brand new mylar.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi mate  Looks kinda odd but to me look like you are over watering. What is your watering cycle? I would water for 15min every 4 fours  Hope things turn for the better.


----------



## jollygreengiant (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the speedy reply!
I think that may be my problem. 

With seedlings like this I like to hand water. They get tap water PHed down to 5.5-5.8. When I water I basically guesstimate. For 20 seedlings I use about a half gallon of water. This is spread about evenly between them all. I only water once a day in the mornings. 

Should I be watering multiple times throughout the day?


----------



## Growdude (Jan 2, 2009)

Whats the PH? Looks like PH spotting.


----------



## jollygreengiant (Jan 2, 2009)

I soaked the 1x1 cubes in 5.5 PH water using the Rockwol conditioning solution for 48 hours (at least). They have always been watered with 5.5-5.8 tap water. No nutrients. I have found my tap water's PPM is about 250, not sure what's in it.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 2, 2009)

You hand water? Looks like you have a water reservoir with timed watering because of the flowing water in the pic.


----------



## jollygreengiant (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, only the other side has the hydro hooked up to it right now. 

I am still trying to figure out the best way to grow and still looking for a really nice momma.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 3, 2009)

ph is too low. bump it up to 5.8 or higher. growing in rockwool with no roots coming out the bottom is almost like growing in soil. they need a higher pH.


----------

